# Updated Nitecore headband. HB02



## Woods Walker (May 5, 2011)

I have been using the older Nitecore headband with a 1XAA flashlight as a backup headlamp for my ZL H501w when more throw is needed. It looks like Nitecore made some changes.

http://www.nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=26

Anyone get the new one. Thinking about getting an extra for the BOB.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 5, 2011)

still too many logos. i hate being a walking billboard.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 5, 2011)

Yea but with luck it will be too dark for anyone to see the logos.  On the flip side the old one shows up good if dropped.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 5, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea but with luck it will be too dark for anyone to see the logos.  On the flip side the old one shows up good if dropped.


 
true.


----------



## opichocal (Mar 19, 2012)

just bought one on Ebay for $6 free ship! I will be using an Olight i1. I like the idea of putting the light on top instead of the side so it doesnt reflect off my glassses.


----------



## michman (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had one for a while and it does work well when the light is mounted on the top. The side mount is ok at best.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine came today & I believe it's going to work alright for dog walking and such. It took a bit to get it to the largest head opening, I wear a 7 3/4 hat, but it feels nice & secure. 
I was going to use it with my SWM V11R but I think I'll probably just use my Fenix E11 which fits perfect through the 2 top elastic holders.
Anything bigger around than the V11R would probably be a pain to get in.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 21, 2012)

I did a vid review of it. 
My biggest gripe was that it was too small. Side mounts can't really be pointed to the direction you want. The top mount is a bit wobbly. 
The construction is not bad especially at the price.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks F22SHIFT.

I gave you a thumbs up for the video. Here is a photo of the older headband when used with the H501w. The flood ZL isn't good for hiking and so pack this combo when not expecting a night hike.







The tint of a XR-E or XP-E Q3/4-5A is a winner IMO. The older one fits my head so I will just stick with that. The sides have too much glare but the top holder works ok. Not great but good enough.


----------



## rojos (Sep 27, 2012)

f22shift said:


> I did a vid review of it.
> My biggest gripe was that it was too small. Side mounts can't really be pointed to the direction you want. The top mount is a bit wobbly.
> The construction is not bad especially at the price.



The HB02 you reviewed in your video was a defective unit.

You might get better results if you try a unit which is not defective.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 27, 2012)

rojos said:


> The HB02 you reviewed in your video was a defective unit.
> 
> You might get better results if you try a unit which is not defective.



in terms of the top strap misalignment, i'm sure. the seller gave a refund because some others had the same problem with the circumference size. maybe i just have a big head.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 28, 2012)

f22shift said:


> ...the same problem with the circumference size. maybe i just have a big head.



Well, judging by your avatar, maybe you just need to remove your helmet first.


----------

